# How to get your guitars sold in a store



## googs (9 mo ago)

I’ve recently gotten into building electric guitars and have discovered I really love it! I built a guitar of my own design for myself last year and I’m currently building another one for my nephew. I’ve posted a pic below if you’re curious. This has quickly become an obsession and I’d love to continue making more to sell. Does anyone have any experience with selling guitars you’ve built in shops? How did you go about it and what is involved? Is it a consignment kind of deal where you only get paid once the instrument sells, or are they buying it from you outright and taking the risk on selling it?

Thank you for any input you may have. This is totally foreign to me and I haven’t had much luck through google.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Consignment. Bring the guitar into the store, tell them what you need to pocket and see if they’ll hang it on a hook for you.


----------



## googs (9 mo ago)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Consignment. Bring the guitar into the store, tell them what you need to pocket and see if they’ll hang it on a hook for you.


Thank you very much! That helps a lot.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, you will likely be faced with a 20-30% commission fee. Some places will offer a store credit at a reduced fee.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice looking guitar!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think you would be better served to sell them privately. Unless you hope to sell in high volume, you'll end up with a much bigger share of the revenue by selling direct via the internet.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Milkman said:


> I think you would be better served to sell them privately. Unless you hope to sell in high volume, you'll end up with a much bigger share of the revenue by selling direct via the internet.


Yep. Instagram.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

If you want people to try your guitar and maybe get to hear about you locally, consignment would be a good way to go. I think even some other builders that output guitars on a regular basis still go with consignment.

I like the guitar though, looks pretty cool! If you are into a little constructive criticism, I'm not really into the pickguard cutouts around the bridge posts. I would prefer smaller holes for each post, or maybe an oblong cutout like some Fender pickguards have, but allowing the lines of the guard to continue smoothly past the bridge.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

I love the look of that, now curious what the head stock looks like. Also what are the specs of the guitar and how much would you be selling them for?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

troyhead said:


> If you want people to try your guitar and maybe get to hear about you locally, consignment would be a good way to go. I think even some other builders that output guitars on a regular basis still go with consignment.
> 
> I like the guitar though, looks pretty cool! If you are into a little constructive criticism, I'm not really into the pickguard cutouts around the bridge posts. I would prefer smaller holes for each post, or maybe an oblong cutout like some Fender pickguards have, but allowing the lines of the guard to continue smoothly past the bridge.


I agree about the pickguard. I am wondering if the knob closest to the jack will always have the cord touching it? Really nice work.


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

Great looking guitar. I dig the TARDIS-esque shed too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I would _totally_ rock that guitar.
The only recommendation I would make is that it’s a really non-traditional design. Either futuristic or retro space-age. Can’t decide which but awesome nonetheless. The f-hole looks a little out of place. Something more angular would be appropriate.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

That looks awesome! If you wanted to sell, I would think maybe first have a brand for yourself and a nice logo or whatever on the headstock, so it looks professional. If it plays well, let people play them. Get them into the hands of some players and get feedback. Do some advertising, maybe some YouTube videos, showing what you put into making them and how they sound. The more you can show goes into them, and how good they are, the easier it will be


----------



## googs (9 mo ago)

Wow! I really appreciate all the great feedback everyone!!

I figured the shop would take some commission but 20-30% is awfully steep. I’ll have to reconsider that approach. At the same time to start out I really just want to get guitars in front of people. If I have to take a bit of a hit at the start it may be worth it in the long run.

I also agree with the cutouts around the bridge post. I’m not crazy about it either, but at the time I wasn’t too sure how to allow access to the thumb screws for height adjustment so that’s what I came up with. Maybe just having a hole there would work best if I can get a TOM with screwdriver slots on the top of the posts.

On the subject of the pickguard, does anyone foresee any issue arising with it being painted on the front? It’s just a standard 3-ply pickguard material that I scuffed up and painted/clear coated. I’m very paranoid that in 5 years time with heavy use the paint will start chipping off or something.

I do have an Instagram page @MarauderGuitars if anyone wants to follow and I’ve got plans to get a YouTube channel going as well. The channel exists, but there are no videos yet. Seeing as there are hundreds of “how to” guitar channels I was planning to take a bit of a different approach. Still working that out though.

Specs are…
25.5 scale
Poplar body
Maple neck
12” radius rosewood fretboard
3 way switch
CTS pots - 2 volume 2 tone
Golden Age P90 pickups
Schaller locking tuners

Here are a few more pics


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

20% for consignment is pretty standard and not unreasonable imo. They’re not a charity.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Painting the pickguard should be okay if you used the right type of paint. I would use an adhesion promoter spray first though


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lowering the price will get them sold ONCE they are in the music store.


----------



## googs (9 mo ago)

JBFairthorne said:


> 20% for consignment is pretty standard and not unreasonable imo. They’re not a charity.


20% isn’t overly high and I certainly have no issue with paying a percentage of the sale. The store is helping me out after all. 30% is a bit much imo. Considering the cost of parts etc. at the sell price I had in mind I’d only be pocketing a few hundred dollars at 30%. Not even enough to build another guitar off the profits.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

googs said:


> 20% isn’t overly high and I certainly have no issue with paying a percentage of the sale. The store is helping me out after all. 30% is a bit much imo. Considering the cost of parts etc. at the sell price I had in mind I’d only be pocketing a few hundred dollars at 30%. Not even enough to build another guitar off the profits.


You expect to build another guitar solely off the profit on your first build? I wouldn't expect that to be a realistic outlook as a budding builder.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Guitar looks cool.

Other posts are right so far, you'll be extremely hard pressed to find any store that would buy a luthier made guitar up front to re-sell later. You'll be looking at a consignment deal at the numbers mentioned, and even that will be tough to get.


Mark Brown said:


> You expect to build another guitar solely off the profit on your first build? I wouldn't expect that to be a realistic outlook as a budding builder.


Correct. Most builders get several guitars in before they start seeing any profit. Those early days are the time to hone your craft. When you take into account the cost of tools and numerous other things, it can be years. Fun fact, most new businesses take 3-5 years before they actually turn a profit. If they expand/grow aggressively in a fairly competitive market, it could be even longer than that.

*SIDE NOTE* - Not a dig on the OP specifically, just a random thought related to some of the conversation so far.
After my few years in this business dealing with a lot of small builders/luthiers, my wish is that everyone considering building/modding/repairing guitar gear as a business would either take some business courses, seek an apprenticeship, or find a business mentor in the industry. It would go an incredibly long way to helping get started off on the right foot, and with realistic expectations. I have some difficult phone calls at times with people new to the industry. It's always a battle internally with whether I should be blindly optimistic and supportive of their pursuits, or blunt about the reality of what they're getting themselves into...​


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> After my few years in this business dealing with a lot of small builders/luthiers, *my wish is that everyone considering building/modding/repairing guitar gear as a business would either take some business courses, seek an apprenticeship, or find a business mentor in the industry. It would go an incredibly long way to helping get started off on the right foot, and with realistic expectations.*
> 
> I have some difficult phone calls at times with people new to the industry.
> 
> *It's always battle internally with whether I should be blindly optimistic and supportive of their pursuits, or blunt about the reality of what they're getting themselves into...*


EXCELLENT ADVICE!

After having quite a few conversations and transactions with you, I strongly believe you are a very knowledgeable, supportive, trustworthy person with a lot to offer anyone wishing to start a business.

After owning and being involved in several small businesses, I think it is actually kinder to to be "blunt about the reality of they are getting themselves into". I learned many of the realities from a "blunt" accountant and I'm still thanking him to this day.
Just my personal opinion.


----------



## googs (9 mo ago)

jbealsmusic said:


> Guitar looks cool.
> 
> Other posts are right so far, you'll be extremely hard pressed to find any store that would buy a luthier made guitar up front to re-sell later. You'll be looking at a consignment deal at the numbers mentioned, and even that will be tough to get.Correct. Most builders get several guitars in before they start seeing any profit. Those early days are the time to hone your craft. When you take into account the cost of tools and numerous other things, it can be years. Fun fact, most new businesses take 3-5 years before they actually turn a profit. If they expand/grow aggressively in a fairly competitive market, it could be even longer than that.
> 
> ...


Being new to this, I appreciate any and all advice I can get. As long as the information is given in a helpful and informative way I personally have no issue with people being honest about the reality things. The way I see it, how else am I going to know if no one is willing to tell me? Just in this short thread I’ve got tons of helpful information that I otherwise would have never known or had to find out the hard way. Plus it’s got me thinking about alternative ways to approach this that I would not have thought of otherwise. Heck, I’ve already revised my pickguard layout for the guitar I’m in the middle of building right now.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You got the building part down by the looks of it mate. That thing makes my hands itchy 

The problem with guitar building, at least as I see it, is that you are a nobody in a sea of nobodies. I do not mean that to sound as crass as it does so let me perhaps elaborate. There are a million and one guitar builders, half of them are even really good (I am not one of them) and like any saturated market place your value diminishes. If your name became known then that might change, but for the here and now, I would probably try and approach it as a profitable hobby with the mindset of making a business. You said you like building guitars, so this way instead of being "paid for your time" you can fund your hobby while simultaneously advertising, growing your name, honing your craft and creating a business. Those things typically take hard costs to bootstrap, your trade off is time.

Hell, you know what it took you to build that guitar, I would put it at no less than 25 hours of actual shop time? Even at minimum wage that is adding 375 bones to the build at a 0% profit. Throw in what looks like right around 550-600 in parts and pieces, 150 dollars worth of wood and voila, you have a 1000 dollar dead cost guitar. There are a lot of other options in that category.

There is also the possibility I am right out to lunch and won't mind when someone tells me so. As it seems you are open to healthy criticism so am I.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

To echo the “nobody is a sea of nobodies” comment… there is a lot of competition! As a consumer, I have a lot of choices, including going to a builder that has started to build a reputation and asking for a custom build that looks like yours. The name on the headstock has value to me, because it means I have a better chance at resale value. It will be your job to bring value to your brand, and that is going to take time and the right people trying your guitars.

On the 20-30% markup, I think that is totally to be expected, especially if the dealer is purchasing from you upfront to resell. (Pretty sure most new guitars in the store have at least that much markup.) If you go with consignment, they aren’t accepting any risk so they are usually willing to take a smaller cut.

Take note of some of the other Canadian builders around. They will each have a niche, so try to carve out your own area of the market. For example, Sorokin guitars are basically Gibson Junior-styled guitars with the most ridiculous attention to detail. (He is nuts, but it a good way!) Figure out what you want to be nuts about.


----------



## googs (9 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> You got the building part down by the looks of it mate. That thing makes my hands itchy
> 
> The problem with guitar building, at least as I see it, is that you are a nobody in a sea of nobodies. I do not mean that to sound as crass as it does so let me perhaps elaborate. There are a million and one guitar builders, half of them are even really good (I am not one of them) and like any saturated market place your value diminishes. If your name became known then that might change, but for the here and now, I would probably try and approach it as a profitable hobby with the mindset of making a business. You said you like building guitars, so this way instead of being "paid for your time" you can fund your hobby while simultaneously advertising, growing your name, honing your craft and creating a business. Those things typically take hard costs to bootstrap, your trade off is time.
> 
> ...


You’re pretty spot on in your assessment. I totally agree that I’m a nobody in a sea of nobodies. The more I look into it the more I’m surprised with just how many builders are out there. To use a 90’s analogy, this is basically like Where’s Waldo. I’m at the beach asking customers to pick me out of the crowd of people that look sort of like me. I’ve built exactly one and a half guitars so I’m absolutely a nobody and I’ve got A LOT to learn still. You’ve definitely given me something to think about. I knew I’d have to keep my price low at this stage of the game, but I think I’ll have to go even lower.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I’ve watched a friend laud the fly-by-night luthiers stating they would not make the same mistakes, only to run into issues, close up shop and refund everyone a year+ after their payments were made.

Want to sell stuff as a business? Take businesses courses. Guitar just happens to be the (main) product.

Do you have a plan for handling warranty work? Is your warranty clear? Have you thought about when you will need a lawyer?


----------



## googs (9 mo ago)

Budda said:


> I’ve watched a friend laud the fly-by-night luthiers stating they would not make the same mistakes, only to run into issues, close up shop and refund everyone a year+ after their payments were made.
> 
> Want to sell stuff as a business? Take businesses courses. Guitar just happens to be the (main) product.
> 
> Do you have a plan for handling warranty work? Is your warranty clear? Have you thought about when you will need a lawyer?


I do have plans to take some business courses but haven’t yet. I have a rudimentary understanding of things, but no doubt I’m ignorant of a lot of stuff. I’m curious what it was that caused your friends business to close up shop and have to issue refunds. Are you able to share what happened?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

googs said:


> I do have plans to take some business courses but haven’t yet. I have a rudimentary understanding of things, but no doubt I’m ignorant of a lot of stuff. I’m curious what it was that caused your friends business to close up shop and have to issue refunds. Are you able to share what happened?


as i recall it was the usual story - more orders than could realistically be fulfilled, which fuelled mental health issues and ultimately lead to a messy ending. He’s not a dumb person and knew what had happened to others before him but the cycle repeated. Look up Decibel guitars on sevenstring.org.


----------

